# Cleaning your bike with wet wipes



## johnnyb47 (2 Feb 2017)

Hi.
I've just been trawling through some old forum posts and discovered a post on cleaning your bike with baby wet wipes. I've always been shall we say a bit of a fanatic when cleaning my bike. so I just had to give them a try. A resounding thumbs up from me. They brought the paint work up nice and glossy and gave the black plastic cable etc a new look sheen. There small enough to get in all the nooks and crannies of the frame and components and when there oily and dirty you just bin them. Most of you good fellow members will probably know all about this anyway, but for any newbies here who don't , go and try them.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2017)

They are not the goto for my bikes. Jet washer every time for me.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2017)

They're also excellent for cleaning car interiors. Bad for the environment though.


----------



## subaqua (2 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> They're also excellent for cleaning car interiors. Bad for the environment though.


If you flush them yes. They do biodegrade just takes longer . Leave them in the sun and the UV helps a treat .


----------



## Slick (2 Feb 2017)

Bucket of hot soapy water, sponge, rag then a blast with the garden hose does me.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2017)

subaqua said:


> If you flush them yes. They do biodegrade just takes longer . Leave them in the sun and the UV helps a treat .


Indeed, not to mention their very manufacture when a cloth and soapy water can be used, within reason, again and again indefinitely.


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2017)

My bikes don't get dirty enough for water/sponge/jetwash etc...baby wipes are great for dusting and shining up though


----------



## Slick (2 Feb 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> On old bikes, using a jet wash and soap quickly degreases your bearings...........


Just got to know where to aim it.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> On old bikes, using a jet wash and soap quickly degreases your bearings...........



What like rain does?


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> What like rain does?


IIRC there isn't any soap in rain.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> IIRC there isn't any soap in rain.


Just dilute sulphuric and nitric acid.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Feb 2017)

subaqua said:


> If you flush them yes


This is important. Don't flush wet wipes


> Thames Water say a "bus-sized lump" of food fat mixed with wet wipes formed in drains under London Road in Kingston upon Thames.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> This is good free advice to anyone washing older bikes, which don't have sealed bearings, soap is a degreaser and the Jet wash forces the soap into the non-sealed bearings...........



Only if you do not know what you are doing.


----------



## jefmcg (2 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> Only if you do not know what you are doing.


Which, if you need advice on how to wash your bike, you probably don't.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> IIRC there isn't any soap in rain.



Ever tried washing grease off with a mild solution of wash and wax. My bikes are always jet washed using TFR first, when they are serviced there is always grease still in the cups since last time it was serviced.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2017)

Grease is a form of soap which holds the lubricant in suspension. It's detergents and solvents that are the bogeymen


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Which, if you need advice on how to wash your bike, you probably don't.



30+ years of using a jet wash on dirty bikes leads me to think that the grease does not get washed out when I do it.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Feb 2017)

I had something similar to this when I had a motorcycle -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Water-Bla...796206?hash=item35d9c46fae:g:UEUAAOSwKPNTy-jQ


----------



## Slick (2 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> Ever tried washing grease off with a mild solution of wash and wax. My bikes are always jet washed using TFR first, when they are serviced there is always grease still in the cups since last time it was serviced.


I used to spend hours preparing trucks for mot by degreasing the underside to aid the inspection. Nightmare it was. Big industrial steam cleaner that took the pain clean off a brand new BMW, (but not the fly I was trying for) full set of water proofs and I'd be under there for what seemed like an eternity. Grease isn't coming off with those little Karcher cold water jobs.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2017)

That paint on the BMW, was it on the bumper? I started my apprenticeship as a truck mechanic so I know that pain. Spent 4 weeks servicing the toilet lorries at Heathrow as well.


----------



## vickster (2 Feb 2017)

I clean my not very dirty bikes in the lounge...don't want water, soap, grime all over the carpet. Doesn't happen with wet wipes. They go in the bin, not down the loo

Bike gets too dirty, it gets replaced


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Feb 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hi.
> I've just been trawling through some old forum posts and discovered a post on cleaning your bike with baby wet wipes. I've always been shall we say a bit of a fanatic when cleaning my bike. so I just had to give them a try. A resounding thumbs up from me. They brought the paint work up nice and glossy and gave the black plastic cable etc a new look sheen. There small enough to get in all the nooks and crannies of the frame and components and when there oily and dirty you just bin them. Most of you good fellow members will probably know all about this anyway, but for any newbies here who don't , go and try them.


You worry me.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPLoZV6bOOA


----------



## winjim (2 Feb 2017)

Baby wipes are rubbish. They're rubbish at cleaning babies, they're rubbish at cleaning bikes, and then when dirty they're just rubbish.


----------



## Slick (2 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> That paint on the BMW, was it on the bumper? I started my apprenticeship as a truck mechanic so I know that pain. Spent 4 weeks servicing the toilet lorries at Heathrow as well.


It was, couldn't believe it when I looked closer and the fly was still there. It was a very nice 330 with cream leather interior. Sold it soon after. The toilet trucks must have been nice.


----------



## johnnyb47 (2 Feb 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> You worry me.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPLoZV6bOOA



Brilliant. I just choked on my beer laughing at that clip buddy.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Feb 2017)

On a more serious bike note johnnyb, you don't need any water at all if it's not a caked up mountain bike. Let it all dry. Use an old oily rag on it.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 Feb 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Brilliant. I just choked on my beer laughing at that clip buddy.


Glad you liked it 

Here's another one.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Njap239B4UU

and here,

though Carlton Read does his best to spoil the pay off/"money shot".


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9M2POZwpZA


There used to be/maybe still is a simpler version with just music.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2017)

Wet wipes are brilliant for giving the chain a quick clean and wiping the frame down if in a rush, but nowt beats a soapy bucket of hot water and a sponge for giving the bike a proper clean.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 Feb 2017)

What is this 'bike washing' you're all speaking of?


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Wet wipes are brilliant for giving the chain a quick clean and wiping the frame down if in a rush, but nowt beats a soapy bucket of hot water and a sponge for giving the bike a proper clean.


Nowt beats having the butler do it.


----------



## HLaB (2 Feb 2017)

My last pack of Baby wipes were a disaster, if anyone else bought them I wouldn't blame them coming to that conclusion, 'useless' but they're not every other pack (mainly supermarket own brands) I've bought would have me coming to the same conclusion as the OP, they're 'great' :-). Tesco had Huggies reduced to a price lower than their own brand so I thought I'd try them but it was a mistake. Huggies are too soft and break on the simplest of tasks; I'll avoid them in future :-/


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2017)

I would add that if you can clean your bike with wet wipes you do not ride where I do.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2017)

HLaB said:


> My last pack of Baby wipes were a disaster, if anyone else bought them I wouldn't blame them coming to that conclusion, 'useless' but they're not every other pack (mainly supermarket own brands) I've bought would have me coming to the same conclusion as the OP, they're 'great' :-). Tesco had Huggies reduced to a price lower than their own brand so I thought I'd try them but it was a mistake. Huggies are too soft and break on the simplest of tasks; I'll avoid them in future :-/



and Huggies are my favourite brand


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Feb 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Hi.
> I've just been trawling through some old forum posts and discovered a post on cleaning your bike with baby wet wipes. I've always been shall we say a bit of a fanatic when cleaning my bike. so I just had to give them a try. A resounding thumbs up from me. They brought the paint work up nice and glossy and gave the black plastic cable etc a new look sheen. There small enough to get in all the nooks and crannies of the frame and components and when there oily and dirty you just bin them. Most of you good fellow members will probably know all about this anyway, but for any newbies here who don't , go and try them.


I get loads for a pound at Poundland / poundworld ( usually two or three packs for a quid )


----------



## Banjo (2 Feb 2017)

I keep the baby wipes for the bikes and do the baby with an old toothbrush and muckoff.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2017)

You're confusing 'grease' as in the solid forms of animal or plant fats etc, with 'grease' as in a typically oil based lubricant suspended in a soap matrix. Same name, rather different substances.

You'll also find that soap will not remove 'Grease' the movie.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> You're confusing 'grease' as in the solid forms of animal or plant fats etc, with 'grease' as in a typically oil based lubricant suspended in a soap matrix. Same name, rather different substances.
> 
> You'll also find that soap will not remove 'Grease' the movie.



But I did read it on the net, you do not even have to turn the jet wash on and all grease has gone.


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2017)

GuyBoden said:


> I'm an engineer Beng, so give this a try at home, add some soap (fairy liquid) and water to your usual bike grease, mix well. See what happens.....



So as an engineer please explain why when I use a jet was on all my bikes when cleaning them is there still grease where it needs to be when I next service them. 

Have you real life experience of washing grease out of a bike?


----------



## nickyboy (2 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> You're confusing 'grease' as in the solid forms of animal or plant fats etc, with 'grease' as in a typically oil based lubricant suspended in a soap matrix. Same name, rather different substances.
> 
> You'll also find that soap will not remove 'Grease' the movie.



Nor will it wash away my tears apparently


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_H9v4hw-2ww


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> You're confusing 'grease' as in the solid forms of animal or plant fats etc, with 'grease' as in a typically oil based lubricant suspended in a soap matrix. Same name, rather different substances.
> 
> You'll also find that soap will not remove 'Grease' the movie.


Tell me more, tell me more.


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> But I did read it on the net, you do not even have to turn the jet wash on and all grease has gone.



Perhaps he's been using Cillit BANG!

Or maybe he's been lubricating his bottom brackets with beef dripping?


----------



## Drago (2 Feb 2017)

Doesn't that make your baby's skin all dirty?


----------



## tyred (2 Feb 2017)

The Good Lord provides all my bike cleaning needs when he sends a little rain






Baby wipes seem so wasteful. If you must do it, a rag and a bucket of water does the job.


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Feb 2017)

I use Huggies for the bike and to Mickle the chains .


----------



## smutchin (2 Feb 2017)

Slick said:


> Bucket of hot soapy water, sponge, rag then a blast with the garden hose does me.



But what do you use on the bike?


----------



## Slick (2 Feb 2017)

smutchin said:


> But what do you use on the bike?


Jet wash.


----------



## HLaB (2 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and Huggies are my favourite brand


Too soft for me (I should have guessed the packet says 'Soft Touch') and you couldn't thread them through anything without them breaking maybe their other types are not as bad but I doubt I'll be finding out. They were really good for cleaning the rims though :-/


----------



## screenman (2 Feb 2017)

Would somebody please Google image a couple of muddy mtb pics and post them up, I cannot seem to do it with this machine.


----------



## winjim (2 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> Would somebody please Google image a couple of muddy mtb pics and post them up, I cannot seem to do it with this machine.


Couple of wet wipes ought to sort this out...


----------



## HLaB (2 Feb 2017)

winjim said:


> Couple of wet wipes ought to sort this out...
> View attachment 335928


Nah you'll need three


----------



## johnnyb47 (2 Feb 2017)

winjim said:


> Couple of wet wipes ought to sort this out...
> View attachment 335928


I flick over with the duster will soon get that shining lol. :-))


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Feb 2017)

I use floor cleaning wipes - bit sturdier than baby wipes.


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and Huggies are my favourite brand


Pampers for me. Sensitive ones make the bike smell lush


----------



## mangid (3 Feb 2017)

Huggies Pure for me, use them on all family bike (there are 7 in the garage). Used to be a water and cloth person, but have moved on.

Work great on the frame and good for mickling the chain. Routine when I get to work is to wipe frame down, clean rims/spokes/cranks/brake/guards/tyres and mickle the chain if required. Depending on how dirty things this will need 1-4 wipes, and take 2-10 minutes, they're great at removing and holding onto the dirt, and removing oil from where it shouldn't be.


----------



## Johnno260 (3 Feb 2017)

I founds the waterwipe brand great, they're literally water wipes with a little citric acid and it destroys the grime.

I still use a bucket if hot soapy water and I will use a hose with a misting head on it I wouldn't jet wash a bike, the wipes are for the hard to reach areas.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Feb 2017)

Just watch baby wipes, just because it has 'baby' in the title it does not make them cute and cuddly lol, the oils in the wipes will do some serious damage to leather interiors of cars and your leather sofa in the living room. Other than that they do a cracking job on cleaning !


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Feb 2017)

This advice does not work in reverse. I tried cleaning my bum with GT85 and keep slipping off the saddle !


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2017)

The baby wipes failed to remove the greasy dangleberries from my arriss.


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Feb 2017)

winjim said:


> Baby wipes are rubbish. They're rubbish at cleaning babies, they're rubbish at cleaning bikes, and then when dirty they're just rubbish.


Jetwash works fine for both.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Feb 2017)

Drago said:


> The baby wipes failed to remove the greasy dangleberries from my arriss.



Jetwash would be better, as @MichaelW2 posits above. Although perhaps not on the front drive.


----------



## Drago (3 Feb 2017)

Careful not to catch the Nuremburg's in the chain cleaner.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Feb 2017)

For those of you that have tried them on your chain - do you not find it rips them to pieces leaving fluff? I have tried both regular baby wipes and degreasing wipes, but both leave fluff all over the chain.


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2017)

These wet wipes do not have a good reputation when you google them, destroying the planet is one of the minor things I came across.


----------



## vickster (3 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> These wet wipes do not have a good reputation when you google them, destroying the planet is one of the minor things I came across.


So does driving and a whole load of other things. Do you not do those. And the detergent used to wash cloths
I think cyclists using wet wipes are a minor destroyer of the planet. Be better to stop people using them to wipe babies, not to mention disposable nappies


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> So does driving and a whole load of other things. Do you not do those. And the detergent used to wash cloths
> I think cyclists using wet wipes are a minor destroyer of the planet. Be better to stop people using them to wipe babies, not to mention disposable nappies



I only stated what I read when I googled them, certainly not claiming to be a eco warrior. I was interested in the chemical make up as I know my brother uses them on his leathers whilst you lot on your bikes.


----------



## S-Express (3 Feb 2017)

Can't think of anything more wasteful, useless or pointless than using wet wipes to clean a bike. Sponge, bucket, water - perfectly effective, all renewable and nothing ends up in landfill.


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2017)

S-Express said:


> Can't think of anything more wasteful, useless or pointless than using wet wipes to clean a bike. Sponge, bucket, water - perfectly effective, all renewable and nothing ends up in landfill.



I am getting the idea that many people do not get their bikes very dirty, as a wet wipe is about as much use as a chocolate teapot after one of my rides around these parts. Maybe somebody would post a clip up of them cleaninga dirty bike with a wet wipe, personally I like to wash the grit of before I put a cloth to it.


----------



## Johnno260 (3 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> I am getting the idea that many people do not get their bikes very dirty, as a wet wipe is about as much use as a chocolate teapot after one of my rides around these parts. Maybe somebody would post a clip up of them cleaninga dirty bike with a wet wipe, personally I like to wash the grit of before I put a cloth to it.



The only places I use wetwipes is on the places I can't get a brush or cloth, also soap and water just don't seem to touch the filth on the white parts of my bike.

In general I use soap and water, and recently I have also taken to waxing the frame so the worst of the crud now can't stick to the surface.


----------



## Venod (3 Feb 2017)

Slick said:


> I used to spend hours preparing trucks for mot by degreasing the underside to aid the inspection.



Brings back memories of my apprenticeship, hot steam cleaner with detergent tank, wrapped up in water proofs, cleaning the underside of buses for inspection, no matter how much you did to keep dry you always got a splash back that ran down your neck.


----------



## Twizit (3 Feb 2017)

mangid said:


> Huggies Pure for me, use them on all family bike (there are 7 in the garage). Used to be a water and cloth person, but have moved on.
> 
> Work great on the frame and good for mickling the chain. Routine when I get to work is to wipe frame down, clean rims/spokes/cranks/brake/guards/tyres and mickle the chain if required. Depending on how dirty things this will need 1-4 wipes, and take 2-10 minutes, they're great at removing and holding onto the dirt, and removing oil from where it shouldn't be.



You clean your bike at work? Presumably as well as at home?!! Wow. My single speed commuter is lucky to get cleaned once a month. Obvs the oily and other important bits get regularly maintained, but I couldn't be doing with cleaning the frame, forks etc after every ride.


----------



## Tom B (3 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> I am getting the idea that many people do not get their bikes very dirty, as a wet wipe is about as much use as a chocolate teapot after one of my rides around these parts. Maybe somebody would post a clip up of them cleaninga dirty bike with a wet wipe, personally I like to wash the grit of before I put a cloth to it.




I get the impression some people

a) enjoy cleaning the bike as much as riding it.

b) don't ride it enough and thus have too much time to clean it.


Just to add to the jet wash debate our work bikes only ever get cleaned with the work car wash jet wash lance or soapy brush. (think petrol station type machine) and whilst rarely pretty don't seem to suffer. Though we try not to attack the bearings etc, I have jetwashed cassettes chains and cranks before relubing when particularly grotty.

But I don't jet wash my own bikes.


----------



## HLaB (3 Feb 2017)

Tom B said:


> I get the impression some people
> 
> a) enjoy cleaning the bike as much as riding it.
> 
> b) don't ride it enough and thus have too much time to clean it.



Ifit neither of those categories


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Feb 2017)

I also use them to clean my helmet


----------



## Drago (5 Feb 2017)

we were just having a laugh and you went and took that too far!


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2017)

Just took me 15 minutes with a jet wash to get my 29er clean, I wonder how many boxes of wet wipes that would equate too.


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> Just took me 15 minutes with a jet wash to get my 29er clean, I wonder how many boxes of wet wipes that would equate too.


There's a difference between cleaning a muddy mountain bike used off road and a lightly used dry weather road bike. Which would appear to be what the OP is proposing, polishing up the frame and cable outers.
I don't think anyone is disputing that wet wipes might not be ideal for a mud caked off roader


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Feb 2017)

Can't believe there's so much discussion/debate.If it looks dirty enough to annoy you clean it,with whatever is closest to hand.Me personally same as cleaning the car.Bucket of warm soapy water then dry it off.


----------



## vickster (5 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> Maybe a lightly used dry weather road bike doesn't actually need cleaning much at all?


Ah I like mine shiny with clean rims  soap and a bucket of water isn't practical when cleaning / polishing in a carpeted lounge


----------

